# Major upgrade coming



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Feb 2009)

All,

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up that a major upgrade is coming. No set schedule yet but I will try to give as much notice as possible. The exact timing will largely depend on when I can carve out a big block of free time.

This upgrade will break just about everything, and it'll take me some time to bring things back online, piece by piece. The major stuff, will of course be working in short order, but some of the more eclectic stuff - quotes, wiki logins, etc. - may take a few days to get sorted. This is a forum software upgrade, which will include a few improvements here and there. I'll detail the major changes once the work is done, as some features won't be pertinent here.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Mike. I'll have to prep myself for not being able to be on here again


----------



## Lil_T (6 Feb 2009)

Indeed. I will brace myself for some milnet withdrawal.


----------



## kratz (6 Feb 2009)

"MilNet: The Dark Days, part deux - The upgrade"  ;D


----------



## McG (6 Feb 2009)

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Feb 2009)

All... the upgrade is about to begin... hang on to your hats!


----------



## dapaterson (9 Feb 2009)

I hope your happy.  The lack of milnet.ca access forced an increase to my productivity today!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Feb 2009)

Inversely proportional to my productivity I would imagine!


----------



## leroi (9 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Indeed. I will brace myself for some milnet withdrawal.



Me too ... might have to seek out a methadone clinic if it lasts too long ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Feb 2009)

Upgrade's done, it's just the clean-up now. I decided to bring the boards back online as I keep picking away, so people don't have to go without.


----------



## McG (9 Feb 2009)

It has a winter-ish feel about it now.


----------



## armyvern (9 Feb 2009)

MCG said:
			
		

> It has a winter-ish feel about it now.



And, I'm so hoping that's not one of the permamnent changes -- it's hard on my eyes. Really hard.

 :'(


----------



## kratz (9 Feb 2009)

MCG said:
			
		

> It has a winter-ish feel about it now.



I like the winter cam feel to the boards. It's kind of seasonal.  ;D

Mike,

Thank you for the hard work and bringing the boards back before I spent my savings on another Timmy's.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Feb 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And, I'm so hoping that's not one of the permamnent changes -- it's hard on my eyes. Really hard.
> 
> :'(



Its the forum software default background.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Feb 2009)

I like the quotes.  They really show up good.  Can't stand this black on green though.  I can't read it too easily.  Perhaps I'll have to quote everything.   ;D

The green background in the POST Box is a good contrast colour for black.


----------



## Scott (9 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Can't stand this black on green though.  I can't read it too easily.



But you're old. No forum software will fix that.

Oooooooooh!  ;D

Cheers Mike to all your hard work.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Feb 2009)

Scott said:
			
		

> But you're old. No forum software will fix that.
> 
> Oooooooooh!  ;D
> 
> Cheers Mike to all your hard work.




What you say?  Now the quotes are hard to read....   and the Post Box is white on [EDIT: green (not Black)].  I can see Mike will be pulling out more than one or two hairs sorting this out.

Question:  Who would format a program like this and call the Sub-Boards "Child Boards"?


----------



## GAP (9 Feb 2009)

Scott said:
			
		

> But you're old. No forum software will fix that.
> 
> Oooooooooh!  ;D
> 
> Cheers Mike to all your hard work.



Sure, sure....go ahead kid, poke the "old" animal from outside the bars....better hope the cage is locked!!!  ;D


----------



## Scott (9 Feb 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> Sure, sure....go ahead kid, poke the "old" animal from outside the bars....better hope the cage is locked!!!  ;D



But you's can't see to find the door of said cage!

Me worry not!  ;D


----------



## McG (10 Feb 2009)

Mike,
I like the new profile feature which allows users to select the number of posts per page when viewing a thread, and the number of threads listed per page when viewing a board.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (10 Feb 2009)

Whatever you did, the board is now allowing me to log in with Safari 3.2.1 which it was not doing before (was using Firefix to post). So a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Feb 2009)

Excellent, glad to hear it guys... there will be a few diamonds in this rough patch yet! 

Edit: Safari eh? I wonder if I'll be able to log in via my iphone now... that'd be nice!


----------



## ironduke57 (11 Feb 2009)

The forum loads much faster now and the white on green is clearly better to read then the old black on green. :cheers:

I have a little proposal: Could you maybe add a little country flag beside the username in the post´s? IMHO that would be a nice thing for all non canadian members like me. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Feb 2009)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> The forum loads much faster now and the white on green is clearly better to read then the old black on green. :cheers:
> 
> I have a little proposal: Could you maybe add a little country flag beside the username in the post´s? IMHO that would be a nice thing for all non canadian members like me.
> 
> ...


That is actually a really good idea. I like it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Feb 2009)

I can add some flags as post icons... you'd have to pick the flag each time you post, if that's what you mean, but it would have the desired effect I believe.


----------



## ironduke57 (11 Feb 2009)

I thought more like an permanent solution like an option in your profile to let it look like this example.  (Praise my PAINT skill´s! ;D)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Feb 2009)

I was thinking more along the lines of to the left or right of a persons name, but that's still a good one ironduke.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Feb 2009)

Heheh, not to be the pessimist, but I think I'll get us back to a "working sorta like it used to" state before I bite off anything new.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Feb 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I can add some flags as post icons... you'd have to pick the flag each time you post, if that's what you mean, but it would have the desired effect I believe.



Or you can choose a national flag as your accompanying photo/jpg.


----------



## ironduke57 (11 Feb 2009)

No problem. We are not in a hurry. 

Tomorrow would be early enough. J/K. ;D

@The Beaver Was just an example. Any other position in the left part of an post would be okay, too.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Feb 2009)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> No problem. We are not in a hurry.
> 
> Tomorrow would be early enough. J/K. ;D
> 
> ...


Yes yes of course, still a good one though.


----------



## armyvern (15 Feb 2009)

OK, I'm slowly getting used to the 'new' look.

Those lines though that show up under the hyper-links are really irritating me for some reason.  :-[

Wierd.

Good job Mike.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Feb 2009)

Underlines gone... last change for me for a few days as I'm headed out of town!


----------



## armyvern (15 Feb 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Underlines gone... last change for me for a few days as I'm headed out of town!



Gawd I love you!!

 ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Feb 2009)

Anyone else I'd have waited until I get back.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2009)

Fear is a strong motivator Mike. Vern has that.....appeal


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Feb 2009)

When I click on the drop down box for the Photo gallery I get redirected back to the forum mainpage.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Feb 2009)

Yeah the gallery is not yet working. That's proving to be a pretty big job.


----------



## Bane (26 Feb 2009)

I'm really tired and was just glancing over the recent topic headings when I ran across this one.  Straight away my mind starting wondering what you could do to a Major to 'upgrade' him or her.  Maybe issue each with a box of cigars, a Desert Eagle .50 and a box set of The Duke's movies.   

On topic, the new look is growing on me.


----------



## Scott (28 Feb 2009)

Looking for a way to express your thanks for the recent upgrade?

Why not SUBCSRIBE to the site or purchase some SWAG. Your money will help to fund future upgrades!


----------



## ironduke57 (9 Apr 2009)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> ...
> I have a little proposal: Could you maybe add a little country flag beside the username in the post´s? IMHO that would be a nice thing for all non canadian members like me.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



Just a little bump. If you could find the time to look into this I would be probably not the only one appreciating it. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (4 Jul 2009)

Bump. :whiteflag:

Regards,
ironduke57


----------

